# The Journey so far @ Canberra!



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.

We arrived at Canberra on 6th Jan,2012. Have some great friends who supported us in our initial phase, such a blessing with two young kids in tow .

We managed to rent a nice Townhouse within 3 weeks ( but it seemed like eternity and a zillion applications for rentals!), it is located in a good suburb with good Primary school. The rent is a bit steep at $560 per week, but it helped that it is a fully furnished 3 Bedroom set up which we needed for our family so we didn't have to put down money into buying things to set up, we just moved in with our bags! :clap2:

Son who's 9 yrs started school (Year 4) in February and has settled in well , enjoying school and made some nice friends too.

We purchased a New Hyundai Accent (Demo car deal!) as we couldn't find a suitable second hand which we were comfortable with.

Husband landed a job in his line of profession two weeks ago and I have an Offer to join in a nice Uni job starting April.:clap2::clap2:

Made some nice new friends too which is an added bonus....


So things are looking good as of now, despite all the initial anxieties we still go through.

That's all for now.... shall keep the forum friends posted on how we progress.... 

Sunita


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Good to read and very encouraging for those who are planning to move in near future.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Is your husband in IT? How did he applied for jobs - agents/directly to companies?

-Melbourne


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations. Thanks for sharing the info. It helps in taking decision to move.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for sharing your experience. Its very motivating and encouraging .


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Melbourne,

My husband is a Hospitality professional and I am a Policy and Planning Manager (General). We both found jobs directly with companies through Seek....

Sunita


melbourne said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Is your husband in IT? How did he applied for jobs - agents/directly to companies?
> 
> -Melbourne


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...


Hello Sunita,

It's very encouraging to hear such a good news.

I wish you and your family a great future ahead.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## man_act (Mar 18, 2012)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...



hello Sunita

I have my 176 state sponsored (ACT) visa approved recently. We are planning to make a short trip in Apr~May period to activate the visa.

Not sure if you did something similar. But since you are in Canberra, just wanted to take some suggestions on hotels to stay and possible things that we could do at Canberra. Me and wife with 2 kids are planning to visit from Chennai.
Search on the web has an overwhelming lot of information and is difficult to decide where to start from as I dont have any friends at Canberra ( I have a couple of them in Adelaide who doesnt have know much about ACT).

Appreciate any inputs and pointers


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi

Let me know when u plan to arrive, how many days you want to stay here, any approx budget.... are you looking for a Hotel or a studio apartment etc. We'll then try and find something suitable.

are you from Chennai?

write in back on mail to me on [email protected]

Sunita



man_act said:


> hello Sunita
> 
> I have my 176 state sponsored (ACT) visa approved recently. We are planning to make a short trip in Apr~May period to activate the visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Unable to PM u....
send me a mail on [email protected] and we'll try and sort out your requirements 

sunita


man_act said:


> hello Sunita
> 
> I have my 176 state sponsored (ACT) visa approved recently. We are planning to make a short trip in Apr~May period to activate the visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## man_act (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you Sunita. Emailed you now


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

In Canberra look for furnished apartments at Kingston. Best way to look into prices would be to look into wotif.com. I found Canberra to be extremely small both in terms of size and opportunities. 

Canberra would be ideal for public sector jobs. 2 bedroom apartment hotels prices range from 170/night.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Melbourne,
> 
> My husband is a Hospitality professional and I am a Policy and Planning Manager (General). We both found jobs directly with companies through Seek....
> 
> Sunita


Thanks!


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...



Hello Sunita, Thank you for sharing your story and indeed inspire me a lot! Godwilling, I'd like to lodge my ACT 176 application (with my family) soon. Just to clarify if primary education in Canberra is free? My son is same age as yours. Also, you house rental comes 560/week i.e. 560x4 per month? Am I right? Thank you in advance


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Sunita,
Its nice that you are settled. Has it taken you 2 months to settle with a job. How have you applied to UNI job? Is it easy to get the job. Please tell me your experience. Is it in teaching side are you managed to get.





sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

there are 3 types of schools in ACT, Public (my son goes to one and I am quite happy with that so far, Secondary/High school I may think of moving him to Private school) which is free, Private and Catholic which are paid. you can check this link for more information DET - Home


You are right on the rent....

ask away if there is any more questions you would like me to answer.

sunita



chiffonscarf said:


> Hello Sunita, Thank you for sharing your story and indeed inspire me a lot! Godwilling, I'd like to lodge my ACT 176 application (with my family) soon. Just to clarify if primary education in Canberra is free? My son is same age as yours. Also, you house rental comes 560/week i.e. 560x4 per month? Am I right? Thank you in advance


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
You are right, it took both my husband and me 2 months to find suitable jobs. We moved here in Jan. took us 3 weeks to find a rental after which we could concentrate on finding jobs in earnest so in all about 5 weeks to land a job and start working.

I am in a non teaching General role in Uni. Apply though SEEK or by searching directly at the website of ANU or Canberra University.

Sunita



SGAus said:


> Hi Sunita,
> Its nice that you are settled. Has it taken you 2 months to settle with a job. How have you applied to UNI job? Is it easy to get the job. Please tell me your experience. Is it in teaching side are you managed to get.


----------



## cic (Jun 2, 2011)

hi
just read 2 pages of your column and find very informative,

Congratulation on your settling in Canberra

I am to living here in Canberra, Hope to see u some Day.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi,
> You are right, it took both my husband and me 2 months to find suitable jobs. We moved here in Jan. took us 3 weeks to find a rental after which we could concentrate on finding jobs in earnest so in all about 5 weeks to land a job and start working.
> 
> I am in a non teaching General role in Uni. Apply though SEEK or by searching directly at the website of ANU or Canberra University.
> ...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

@royen:Hi,thanks for your info, helps us in the decicion-making process. When you say 
Canberra would be ideal for public sector jobs, did you mean government jobs and us as immigrants could also apply in these jobs? We are considering to move there since our jobs are listed under in demand. Godwilling we could start anew and live there...Thanks in advance?


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Sunita, thanks for your response. That's great to know that primary and secondary education in ACT is free. Just want to know if POF is required for SS in ACT? If yes, in which point during your application they asked you for POF (Proof of Fund)? How much for family of 3? Thanks again and take care.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

chiffonscarf said:


> Hi Sunita, thanks for your response. That's great to know that primary and secondary education in ACT is free. Just want to know if POF is required for SS in ACT? If yes, in which point during your application they asked you for POF (Proof of Fund)? How much for family of 3? Thanks again and take care.


Chiffonscarf, in my ACT 176 application, I didnt have to show any statements nor passbooks to the authority. What I did was to declare it in front of the commissioner of oath that I have the required funds to sustain. I got my visa grant last month and am looking to move next year. Still doubtful about job prospect though. Heard that it's quite challenging. Good luck in yours!


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Chiffonscarf, in my ACT 176 application, I didnt have to show any statements nor passbooks to the authority. What I did was to declare it in front of the commissioner of oath that I have the required funds to sustain. I got my visa grant last month and am looking to move next year. Still doubtful about job prospect though. Heard that it's quite challenging. Good luck in yours!



Hi all

For POF as a thumb rule is approx 10,000$ per person for 6 months that they expect you to show. (rentals are more expensive and in demand here in Canberra!)

Jobs is subjective, depends on what you are looking for, industry, level etc.
Entry jobs are easier to come by, and then you work your way up.

It is a beautiful city specially to raise kids, convenient, clean, safe and friendly.

Let me know if you want any more clarifications, will do my best 

Sunita


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi all
> 
> For POF as a thumb rule is approx 10,000$ per person for 6 months that they expect you to show. (rentals are more expensive and in demand here in Canberra!)
> 
> ...


Hi Sunita,

Thanks for the heads up. I used to think the torture was the wait for the grant letter. But I now realized it is the facing of uncertainty and having had to leave behind what I have built all this while worse. But then again, no pain no gain right? My wife and I will make that move early next year. We are doing a recce trip to Canberra next month. How did u decide which suburb to live in? Mostly based on where the next job is? Any recommendation on short term rental when we first move over?

Really appreciate the support you have given to all of us soon to emigrate folks. Moving can be tough if not for all you good samaritans! 

Cheers!


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hockeyman said:


> Hi Sunita,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I used to think the torture was the wait for the grant letter. But I now realized it is the facing of uncertainty and having had to leave behind what I have built all this while worse. But then again, no pain no gain right? My wife and I will make that move early next year. We are doing a recce trip to Canberra next month. How did u decide which suburb to live in? Mostly based on where the next job is? Any recommendation on short term rental when we first move over?
> 
> ...


Hi Hockeyman

Completely understand your anxiety, been thru and going thru, we just moved 8 months ago so the ups and downs are pretty much still happening.

Let me know when u are planning to come here. will be glad to be of assistance.
Our decision was really based on the school for our son, and of course the first accepted Offer to rent! 

What is your profession? and your wife's? 
If it is just both of u may be you want to explore Share acco to start with.
Check ALLHOMES.COM.AU for rental and share options.
You have to physically be present to inspect before you can apply actually if it is thru the listed unless you get lucky and deal directly with the owner which is rare.

Sunita


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Hockeyman
> 
> Completely understand your anxiety, been thru and going thru, we just moved 8 months ago so the ups and downs are pretty much still happening.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunita,

Thanks again for the info. I guess it's that competitive to get a rental place there. Will definitely explore the option of house share. 
I'm actually a corporate gm in sports industry whilst my wife is in marketing field. I dont expect we will go in at that level because if our job, we would need local experience and contacts. I suspect we will need to start again and build from there. I heard from a friend who used to work there that at min I'd need about aud 45k per annum to live right i.e. just ok not lavish. What's your experience in this?

Research also seemed to suggest that belconnen, watson, dickson, lyneham are good areas to consider for longer term rentals. Dont know if it's true.

Regards


----------



## arunc (Sep 13, 2012)

hey.. got my 176 visa granted last month.. looking to move to canberra early 2013.. i have an hr background and in logistics... sounds weird i know..looking for a career in logistics though i applied as an hr consultant.. well ive noticed a lot of families around, im moving as a bachelor. would you know of/suggest any group which could be of help for bachelors from India? atleast during the initial phases of settling down? im doing an intial research and trying to connect with everyone possible to get information though this might sound random.. thanks


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its been long since I logged into the forum... Feels good to be back to share with you all our journey so far.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunita

I am planning to move to canberra in mid Jan and my wife and kid (8 years) in May 2014. is it fine? we will have to look for his scholling. which is good area to reside and best school for my son.

Vikas


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Sunita,

How you did all the process for visa, through any consultancy? or by yourself??

If we do it by ourselves, is it a difficult task?

waiting for ur reply


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Vikas

Schooling is good in ACT esp in Primary school there is hardly much of a difference,.. you can compare school ratings on Happiness Where Learning Begins

School term 1 starts on 31 Jan 2014.

Let me know if you need any help, will be glad to assist in any way that we can.

Sunita


vikasmart said:


> Hi Sunita
> 
> I am planning to move to canberra in mid Jan and my wife and kid (8 years) in May 2014. is it fine? we will have to look for his scholling. which is good area to reside and best school for my son.
> 
> Vikas


----------



## sendshaz (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello sunita,
Can you pls let us know ,how is the scope for logistics jobs?What is the requirement for teaching jobs in school?If we relocate in May,will childten get admission in private schools?And finally best place to live with family?Sorry lot of queries.But pls reply.Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikasmart (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Sunita

Can u guide me which area is best for stay which has school nearby and indian grocery stores and good transportation.


----------



## subashree (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Sunita, Thanx for all the valuable info..We have a 190 - state sponsored visa.We are planning to move in mid 2014 with our twins and they ll be 5.So is it easy to get an admission in the middle of a school year?


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunita, congratulations and all the very best!! I have some questions and would like to gmail you. Great you have shared your mail ID. Will inbox you. Thanks so much for sharing this - its really motivating for newbees like me  enjoy and have a great time ahead!!


----------



## ashish3116 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi All, I also got 190 - state sponsored visa and planning to move in mid February. Is it a good time to move there ?


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Job market in general is slow with the change in govt esp in canberra.

not sure about logistics in particular though.

Sunita 



sendshaz said:


> Hello sunita,
> Can you pls let us know ,how is the scope for logistics jobs?What is the requirement for teaching jobs in school?If we relocate in May,will childten get admission in private schools?And finally best place to live with family?Sorry lot of queries.But pls reply.Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes Ashish, Feb is when jobs open up after the christmas/ new year slow down.

Sunita



ashish3116 said:


> Hi All, I also got 190 - state sponsored visa and planning to move in mid February. Is it a good time to move there ?


----------



## ashish3116 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Vikas, have you reached Canberra ?? How is your experience so far ?






vikasmart said:


> Hi Sunita
> 
> Can u guide me which area is best for stay which has school nearby and indian grocery stores and good transportation.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

1. There is no restriction on the duration of initial stay/entry.

2. I think Form 929 can be submitted to update the DIBP.
*actual text from DIBP website FAQs*
If you want to make any changes to your address or your passport details, you can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details (89kB PDF).

Examples of changes you must tell us include:

you want to change your residential address for 14 days or more
you have a new passport number
the name on your passport has changed*
you have a new passport.

3. A PR is entitled to work in a profession of their choice.


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Sunita,

Would you be able to give an idea about the scope of IT jobs in Canberra.
I have been through a number of Aussie job sites. Unfortunately most of the job requirements demand security clearance. 

I have been through a few forum threads which discusses about this particular topic and the idea I get from all the talks is that it's difficult for a new person with PR to get security clearance. 

Would you have some idea on this scenario?


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Most jobs in Canberra needs security clearance which can be obtained only by the citizens.


----------



## hkpsingh (Feb 15, 2014)

*Migrating to ACT Canberra*

Hi Sunita,
I ve got grant for 190 visa. So planning to come to canberra in april this year.Just wanted to know that by the time i get IT job in my field..do i get any other job (like administrative etc )easily to survive.


----------

